# C.F.booths Rotherham scrap yard



## phill.d (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a look at the daddy of all scrap yards recently.
C.F.Booths at Rotherham, It's an amazing and massive site for sure 





The yard has it's own rail sidings connected to the mainline.
Most trains are delivered to the yard by low loader these days though.

The loco starage yard is on the right of the Google image.
The line up of locos in the middle are in the stripping area. Once all reuseable parts are removed the locos get towed to the cutting area.
Withdrawn engines can languish for years in sidings on the rail network, once they move to Booths there cut up within weeks of arrival.




GROWLER POWER!

The unmistakeable profile of an English Electric class 37, languishes in the sidings at C.F Booth breakers yard in Rotherham.
Thankfully it's not quite the end of the road for the veteran engine.
37046 has been secured for preservation on a heritage railway.
The class 37's were built from 1960-1965 they remained solid workhorses until 2004.

The floodlights of Rotherham football club can be seen in this shot!





THE REAPER COMETH!

37798 and 37692 have only days to live! 
The scrapman prepares them for there final date with the cutters torch.
The maintenance hatches are up, all reuseable parts have been stripped by this time.
These veteran workhorses will soon be reduced to piles of twisted scrap metal









37692 No2 end.









A classic feature of the early English Electric locomotives was the raked back windows and nose end style.
The nose hatches of 37692 have been lifted while it is stripped of any valueable parts.









37798 and 37692 at Booths after arriving from Margam depot.














Class 117 units in the cutting area.




Soon to be reduced to a twisted pile of scrap metal.
Probably reincarnated into cars and fridges!




The shunter storage yard with 08510, 08955 and 08919 stand in the storage yard.
08919 has been bought for preservation




A nice surprise was to find a shunter still in B.R blue livery.
Even better to see it was 08510. 
I remember this shunter been allocated to Holbeck depot in Leeds in the early 1980's.



















Booths have 4 or 5 of there own shunters they use to move locos and coaching stock around the yard.
The mainline connection is a little further under the bridge.
It has a 'derailment catch point' only operable by Network rail.
No doubt they don't these little shunters trundling along the East coast main line by mistake 




I have a thing for painted 'Hazard lines' They look good.
I couldn't resist this colourful little chap.
I forget his name, but one was called 'Little Blue' 

I have a load more scrap loco pics here 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157613018688055/detail/


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 17, 2009)

I saw these on flickr, good stuff...

Id like to have a poke round here..


----------



## james.s (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent colour in your photos, it is a shame to see those 37s being cut up, I love those!


----------



## Dab (Jun 17, 2009)

Sweet. Seeing as you went on the Saturday I guess you paid to get in and had a tour. Maybe worth mentioning in your original post, eh?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent posting Phill.Really sorry to see 37692 being prepared to be ripped apart.We,the drivers,at Didcot EWs depot paid to get the Didcot Depot "nameplates"made for her when she was allocated to our sandite duties a few years back.!!!


----------



## wolfism (Jun 17, 2009)

A fine collection of photos – also liking the strong colours.


----------



## inveigh (Jun 17, 2009)

No fair! I emailed him asking for permission ages ago and got nothing back! Great post!!!


----------



## phill.d (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Guys!

Inveigh you can go on a Saturday morning.
You need a hi viz and boots.
You stick a donation in the 'charity box' lol.

Check out there site for details


----------



## inveigh (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Phill,

Thanks for the info! I shall see what I can do!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 17, 2009)

Dab said:


> Sweet. Seeing as you went on the Saturday I guess you paid to get in and had a tour. Maybe worth mentioning in your original post, eh?



Does it really matter whether you go on a tour, an open day, or over a wall? Not really lol.

Excellent pics mate, I love anything to do with the railways. No doubt I may even find some that started out life after being tested at SHirebrook. The only depot in the country that didn't allow trainspotters on the premises.  Used to spend hours in the engine shed when dad worked at the Shirebrook Depot. Such a shame to see them all lined up ready to be scrapped.

Cheers, I didn't know you were allowed to walk around here on the weekend. Fairygirl would love this, she loves trains too. 

 Sal


----------



## phill.d (Jun 17, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Does it really matter whether you go on a tour, an open day, or over a wall? Not really lol.
> 
> Excellent pics mate, I love anything to do with the railways. No doubt I may even find some that started out life after being tested at SHirebrook. The only depot in the country that didn't allow trainspotters on the premises.  Used to spend hours in the engine shed when dad worked at the Shirebrook Depot. Such a shame to see them all lined up ready to be scrapped.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sal.
I'm glad you picked up on that too.
I did wonder why that guy seemed to have some issue with my post.

Thanks 

Enjoy your trainspotting stuff too lol


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 18, 2009)

phill.d said:


> Thanks Sal.
> I'm glad you picked up on that too.
> I did wonder why that guy seemed to have some issue with my post.



I didn't think it sounded like he was having a go... If you had put in your post that you can go on a Saturday and poke around that would have been information I would have liked to hear also..


----------



## phill.d (Jun 18, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> I didn't think it sounded like he was having a go... If you had put in your post that you can go on a Saturday and poke around that would have been information I would have liked to hear also..



No i just wondered that's all.
I never mentioned about going any day.
Yet he still knew i went on Saturday. The only way he could have known that is... if he followed my link back to my other stuff and went to some trouble to read my EXIF data.
I just wondered why he did that?


----------



## Krypton (Jun 18, 2009)

Them trains really have an eerie feel about them.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2009)

Another great excursion...nice to see so much interesting hardware before it's scrapped.
Fab photos as always, Phill.


----------



## Dab (Jun 18, 2009)

phill.d said:


> No i just wondered that's all.
> I never mentioned about going any day.
> Yet he still knew i went on Saturday. The only way he could have known that is... if he followed my link back to my other stuff and went to some trouble to read my EXIF data.
> I just wondered why he did that?



Chill out man. I wasn't having a go. This company open their gates to people *only* on Saturday mornings. They're a serious business - they don't have to. If they get loadsa people turning up on weekdays trying to look round, or trying to hop over their massive walls then they're gunna get mega pissed off; and then maybe stop the Saturday thing altogher. I just thought it woulda been a good thing to mention somewhere.


----------



## phill.d (Jun 18, 2009)

Dab said:


> Chill out man. I wasn't having a go. This company open their gates to people *only* on Saturday mornings. They're a serious business - they don't have to. If they get loadsa people turning up on weekdays trying to look round, or trying to hop over their massive walls then they're gunna get mega pissed off; and then maybe stop the Saturday thing altogher. I just thought it woulda been a good thing to mention somewhere.



Well as you've said yourself about Booths been a serious business. 
I never advertised anything as there is nothing official to say.
There is no big secret about Booths!

I found out about the place on Derelict places myself.
I posted a report for people to look at. 
We have p.m facility if folk are interested more.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Boys CHILL OUT !!!
I've got to agree with Phill,i think the way Dab worded his post it SEEMED like he was having a rant !! Which he obviously wasn't !!! SO--all's well that ends well and they both skipped off merrily into the sunset(although probably not holding hands !!)


----------



## cactusmelba (Jun 24, 2009)

great shots as always Phil, thanks for posting..

Must admit, I was open to the idea of a bit of wall jumping after seeing the pics, but now I've listened to this whole argument, sorry , i mean pleasant discussion, I'll just pop along some saturday morning instead! Thanks for the info folks, interesting stuff...


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 5, 2010)

nomadrush said:


> hi, can anyone tell me how to find this?
> cheers
> [email protected]



Google is a good start.  Great post Phill, missed it first time round.

M


----------



## rockhopper (Mar 5, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cf+booth


----------



## Trouserama (Mar 5, 2010)

Love these!!


----------



## phill.d (Mar 5, 2010)

rockhopper said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cf+booth



Hey i like the automated Google thingy. Can it make me a cup of tea lol


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 13, 2010)

awsome sauce!!!

do love the old 37's and 08's


----------

